# How many tortoises do you care for?



## Josh (Dec 28, 2007)

It's time for the first annual *TortoiseForum.org Census*.
First, I'd like to thank Kelly (cvalda) for suggesting that we try to estimate the number of tortoises that are represented by TFO's dedicated members.
The poll should be pretty straightforward... if you own more than 10 tortoises please post in this thread with the exact number you currently care for.
I will eventually tally all the answers and see just how many tortoises are represented by our 300+ members.
Each member can only vote once, so please double check your answer before submitting.


----------



## cvalda (Dec 28, 2007)

Woohoo! I'm excited and anxious to see the results!!!!!!

I voted 10 or more... I have ELEVEN!

:~)


----------



## LeopardLover (Dec 28, 2007)

I just voted too. I have three.


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 28, 2007)

Im down to 5 at the moment. lol Of course I also have 8 Box Turtles.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 28, 2007)

192  not counting the 3 at Anja's or the 13 fertile eggs incubating. 

Danny


----------



## cvalda (Dec 28, 2007)

Whoa. Just... WHOA! Can I come to your house?!?!? ROFL!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 28, 2007)

51

Redfoots.. 8 adults.. 9 '05's.. 3 '06's.. 23 '07's.. 3 '08's.. 1 '08 pip.. and 100 [ I counted them ] potential '08 eggs.. so far.

Stars.. 5 adults and 1 fertile egg.


----------



## Coldliz (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow!! That's a lot of tort's!!

I only have one.


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 28, 2007)

Good gosh Danny! That has got to be a full time job. lol


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 28, 2007)

It is  and I didn't even get into the turtles  Yes I'm not well 

Danny


----------



## cvalda (Dec 28, 2007)

Woah to you too, Terry! That's a lot of redfoots!!!!!!!!


----------



## barbie69 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, I want to go to Danny's to play too!! That is a LOT of torts!!
I think I will keep my 5 for now and when I move west I will add a bunch more.....I need more hermanns and I definately want a leopard and...well, I have a list. LOL


----------



## barbie69 (Dec 29, 2007)

cvalda said:


> Woah to you too, Terry! That's a lot of redfoots!!!!!!!!



I agree and I do believe they are a must have too....my friend has a bunch of little ones and I have been holding myself back from bringing any home when I am there. They are cool with such sweet eyes!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am at 10! Still waiting to find some female RT's for my boys!


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm at 3 with 4 fosters now but Echo is actively digging nests so we will sew- those numbers may rise soon.


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Dec 30, 2007)

I only have one... but the new year is coming


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jan 7, 2008)

I have 13 torts
and 6 spotted turtles with 3 eggs in the incubator....oh and that little painted that needs to find a new home lol.

I want to take vacation and go visit you guys with all the torts too lol


----------



## Chucky (Jan 7, 2008)

I said 10 or more. I actually have 8 Redfoots and 7 Sulcatas. Plus 7 turtles out there hibernating in the pond.


----------



## Rees2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Coldliz said:


> Wow!! That's a lot of tort's!!
> 
> I only have one.


Yeah I agree with you Coldiz. Ones enough for me but mabye Humpfree would want a freind...


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2008)

only 10.. so, i vote for 10 or more..


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2008)

for the 30 folks who have voted, i tally up 359 tortoises! whoa thats a lot!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 22, 2008)

yay and i think i have more since i voted !LOL! 

yep, just looked back... I have four more than my last vote, for a total of 15 (not counting the three being shipped this spring)


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 22, 2008)

josh said:


> for the 30 folks who have voted, i tally up 359 tortoises! whoa thats a lot!



heh! and over half belong to Danny! lmao


----------



## cvalda (Jan 22, 2008)

ROFL!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 22, 2008)

I need to add 5 more to my total  or is that 8  it's at 200 anyway. 

Danny


----------



## K9KidsLove (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 2 Sulcatas, 1 Redfoot, 2 Leopards, 3 Russians, 1 Gopher plus a Gopher egg in the incubator, and 5 Box turtles.

I messed up the poll..i'm not very computer literate! I thought beside the number we were to list the species so I checked the 1 & when I realized I couldn't key the species I couldn't uncheck it!!


----------



## terryo (Jan 25, 2008)

I only have one little cherry head. If I can get this right, maybe I'll get more.....they aren't as much work as I thought they would be. But he's still so little.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 25, 2008)

I used to have the high numbers like Danny, now I just have a bunch of empty enclosures.  What I wouldn't give to be able to go back and get some of those animals returned. It's ok however, this time around I can get the enclosures and houses remodeled and then increase my groups slower and with more long range planning. Just gets hard sometimes to not run out and spend money on new animals all the time, but to remember the long range plans. 

Currently there are only 20 tortoises and 19 turtles here.


----------



## UMDRunner (Jan 25, 2008)

I only have one russian, but would love to get more. It's kind of tough living in MN though.


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Jan 25, 2008)

I have eleven......for now.  

5 Sulcata's
3 Leopard's
3 Indian Star's

Misty


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All:

I have:

1.1 geochelone gigantea
5.6 Horsefields
2.3.1 Gopherus agassizii
1.0 Geochelone sulcata
3.4 Terrapene carolina carolina
8.15.13 Terrapene carolina triumguis
1.0 Terrapene carolina major
0.1 Terrapene carolina ornata
3.1 Terrapene carolina bauri
0.4 geochelone pardalis (or babcocki??)
1.1 Manouria emys emys
1.3 Manouria emys phayerii
6.0 Manouria emys emys/phayerii intergrades
2.1.3 geochelone denticulata
0.0.4 geochelone carbonaria
0.0.3 geochelone carbonaria (cherry heads)
and a pond full of water turtles.

that adds up to about 34.40.24 or 98 tortoises! Wow! no wonder I'm tired all the time. That's a lot of poop!!

Yvonne


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 12, 2008)

I have 14, and they keep me busy!


----------



## bettinge (Nov 9, 2009)

Josh, This is a very interesting old and inactive thread. Now there are nearly 3000 members, or 10 times what you had when you started the thread!

Any chance of reseting this thread and getting some census data for the current users?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 9, 2009)

That would be fun!

However, I am sure that right now poor Josh is knee-deep in calendar planning and execution. I am fully in favor of his getting our calendars finished and mailed first!


----------



## Kadaan (Nov 9, 2009)

May be a good idea to start the poll Dec 1st and end it Dec 31st so you can have a sort of an end-of-year census 

Other interesting statistics would be:

- # of species you care for
- # acquired in the past year (could be negative if you sold some or had a death)


----------



## dmmj (Nov 10, 2009)

as of this moment I have 9 RES 1 reeve's turtle 1 DT 1 sulc 3 russians 1 western box turtle (I was told it was that not sure yet), and my newest addition 1 RF named maynard adopted from dreadya.


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 10, 2009)

It's interesting...there's no middle of the road here. You either have just one or two, or 10+ (like 100!) LOL.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 10, 2009)

simple, that is because they are addicting, once you get hooked there is no cure.


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 10, 2009)

I have 3 Leopards and 1 Russian (guess I'm middle of the road)


----------



## sammi (Nov 10, 2009)

I only have 1 Russian...but I'm beginning to get big ideas


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 10, 2009)

Just one for me! Our plans would be to get a Sulcata someday when we can adopt a full grown one. Not until we get a place with a huge yard and a warm climate (pretty out of the picture at this point). I don't believe in supporting the breeding of Sulcatas. Another one I would consider is a baby Greek. We're pretty happy with Trevor baby for the time being. He's an only child and very very spoiled as we think of him as our son.


----------



## Candy (Nov 10, 2009)

O.K. I just read Danny's post of 192 plus and although I know that was in 2007 I'm wondering how many he must have today. Wow that's a lot of tortoises. Danny if you still have that many I'm surprised you don't have a female Cherryhead for Dale.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Nov 11, 2009)

I accidentally hit the wrong button.

I have 6 tortoises. I sold 5 sri lankan star tortoises recently.

I can't imagine taking care of more than 20 tortoises. Though, I wouldn't mind having 10 radiated tortoises, 10 flat-tailed tortoises, and 10 burmese star tortoises......and 10 Ploughshares (hey I can dream)....and so on.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 11, 2009)

Candy said:


> O.K. I just read Danny's post of 192 plus and although I know that was in 2007 I'm wondering how many he must have today. Wow that's a lot of tortoises. Danny if you still have that many I'm surprised you don't have a female Cherryhead for Dale.



Maybe Danny's a tortoise hoarder!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 11, 2009)

I see that some of you are explicit in how many chelonia you have. I couldn't figure out how to put that I have 27 ... but this is an old poll, so Josh probably has finished it off a couple of years ago...


----------



## samstar (Nov 12, 2009)

I have one lovely Star


----------



## stells (Nov 12, 2009)

I forgot about this thread... i voted 8 originally and am now up to 29 plus the last Moroccan of the year hatching as i type...

Danny is down to 171...


----------



## Candy (Nov 12, 2009)

What's the most Danny's ever had? I hear he's had a lot. I can't believe out of 171 tortoises he doesn't have a mate for Dale.


----------



## waynee (Nov 13, 2009)

Josh said:


> It's time for the first annual *TortoiseForum.org Census*.
> First, I'd like to thank Kelly (cvalda) for suggesting that we try to estimate the number of tortoises that are represented by TFO's dedicated members.
> The poll should be pretty straightforward... if you own more than 10 tortoises please post in this thread with the exact number you currently care for.
> I will eventually tally all the answers and see just how many tortoises are represented by our 300+ members.
> Each member can only vote once, so please double check your answer before submitting.



We have 2 adults, 8 yearlings, and 3 hatchlings for a total of 13 mojave desert tortoises


----------



## nickpanzee (Nov 13, 2009)

12 for now.... 

I do seem to have the bug though. 
And I have 8 acres. 

Think of how many tortoises I could have...........


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 13, 2009)

33!

2.3 Desert tortoises
1.2 Texas tortoises
2.1 Cherry heads
1.2 Golden greeks
1.1 Antakyan/Golden mixes
1.2.2 Dalmatian Hermann's
0.01 Eastern Hermann's
4.7 Russians

Each with its own personality, and I love each and every one of them!


----------



## tcocano (Nov 15, 2009)

11 Hatchling Three Toed Box Turtles
1 Male Adult 3-Toed
1 Adult Female - 3 Toed
2 juvenile females (1 & 2 years)


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 19, 2009)

wonder for those who has 90s and 171s tortoise, how do you take care of them? how many hours spent a day? how do you clean the poop? etc?

I only had 20s and it occupied my time for hours and effecting my work.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> wonder for those who has 90s and 171s tortoise, how do you take care of them? how many hours spent a day? how do you clean the poop? etc?
> 
> I only had 20s and it occupied my time for hours and effecting my work.



I have high numbers, but only about 15 different species. So that's only 15 pens to clean and feed, not hundreds.


----------



## samstar (Nov 20, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Sunrise said:
> 
> 
> > wonder for those who has 90s and 171s tortoise, how do you take care of them? how many hours spent a day? how do you clean the poop? etc?
> ...



Dont mind me asking, how do you manage?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 20, 2009)

samstar said:


> Dont mind me asking, how do you manage?



Its not a big job at all. I takes me about an hour to wash and prepare their food in the morning, then another hour going around and opening the doors, feeding and cleaning out the pens. I spend most of the day (I'm retired from my paying job) mending fences, building something tortoise-related or cleaning the property. I spend the afternoons reading. I finish a book about once a week. Then about 45 minutes each night going around closing everything up. During the a.m. and p.m. tortoise chores, I will examine everyone to be sure they all look ok, and sometimes in the afternoon instead of reading, I'll take a lawn chair and just sit and watch the animals.

Its no big deal and not a big job at all.


----------



## samstar (Nov 20, 2009)

emysemys said:


> samstar said:
> 
> 
> > Dont mind me asking, how do you manage?
> ...



Your a lucky person, wish I could say the same for myself but I have to put up with the nonsense that goes around my daily life. I try to sepnd as much time with Torty when I can before and after work. I enjoy feeding him, soaking him....


----------

